# Decoy Style



## Michael Rivers (May 3, 2007)

I was talking a few days ago to a guy that did a few Regional events as a helper. Watching some of the bigger trials it seems that the decoys are not going as hard at the dogs as they are capable of doing, by instruction of judges. I also noticed that at this years AWMA the back half guy was not well recieved by alot of the the folks there because he went really hard at the dogs and seperated the dogs that could really take the pressure and the one's that could not. If you noticed there was not one V-rated dog in protection in the whole trial. Anyone that was there I would like to hear feedback and if anyone had video of the event I would like to see it if it is posted.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Michael Rivers said:


> if anyone had video of the event I would like to see it if it is posted.


http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/showthread.php?t=2888&highlight=awma

This might be it; I don't have time at the moment to check.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey, I know you!


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

No Connie that was from the FMBB worlds, I have heard things about that event, not being there myself I cannot comment. If you find the video post it i would love to see, also maybe check out the awma forums.


----------



## Michael Rivers (May 3, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Hey, I know you!


"Yes my decoy" you know me. You need to come back soon and work the dogs with fight drive!


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Michael, where are you located?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

OH boy, fight drive believers.:-&


----------



## Joel Anderson (Apr 16, 2007)

Jeff that actually made me laugh out loud! Thanks I needed that It was a long day at work! I feel ya.


----------



## Michael Rivers (May 3, 2007)

Oh boy this could get ugly=;


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

I got your back Mike:twisted:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Seriously Justin, I am ready for ya on this one. NJ has so much oxygen, my IQ jumped 20 points. I am now at 84 and ready to go. LOL


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

fight drive......funny=;


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

We've been there, done that, on the fight drive thing folks. Lets try and stay with Mike's original question!
Someone take the oxygen bottle away from Jeff. He could be dangerous with an IQ of 84 now :lol: ;-) 
Hey Mike!


----------



## Michael Rivers (May 3, 2007)

Patrick Murray said:


> Michael, where are you located?


Hi, not far from Gainsville Florida.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Seriously Justin, I am ready for ya on this one. NJ has so much oxygen, my IQ jumped 20 points. I am now at 84 and ready to go. LOL


It's actually 84 now??? Now we are all in trouble. That's borderline waterhead.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

You said it. :razz:


----------



## Uwe Doose (Aug 16, 2007)

What we need to see is helper’s that HAVE presence and can press the dog. Catching a dog is one thing but how he drives the dog and the presence he has on the dog is another thing. I don't necessarily need to see a helper running full speed on the long bite and take a chance of jamming or falling. What I need to see is the helper test the dog’s courage by, Again, His presence and the way he drives the dog. Then in response to a strong helper I want to see a dog that literally stops the helper from escaping NOT hanging on the sleeve and going for a ride. Also a dog that pushes into the helper and here it goes "Fights him" making it difficult for the helper to drive him, again not being put in the pocket and going along for the ride.


----------



## Art Lavely (Apr 14, 2007)

I saw the video the event that Mike is talking about. Armin Winkler is the back half decoy and he was put in since (I believe) the 1st Pick ended up being sick and could not do the trial. Armin is a tough decoy and primarily trains Police Dogs, from what I understand. 

I thought the decoy work looked very good, very strong and FOR ONCE he tested the dogs and did not just go through the motions. I heard that everyone complained that he ran off a lot of dogs at the trial, but all he did was expose the nerves and lack of fight in a lot of these dogs. 

After going to a trial this past weekend and watching the Judge do a BH/Traffic test that lasted 1.5 hours with TWO Cars, Jogger, Biker, 10 people in a Circle shaking your hand, etc....... I can honestly say that the BH is responsible for watering down the Schutzhund gene pool. 

They need to get rid of it and bring back the reed sticks and we will see what Stephanitz more intended it to be than what it has digressed into now. I love Schutzhund, but some things need to change.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I see no need for the BH to be more than just a run through to see if the dog could go on. I also think it is retarded and absolutly unnecessary. If you have to train for more than a week or two to get this retarded title, then someone is just being an ass.


----------

